# Sram Chain on Campy



## SimeofPag (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey guys, 

So its time to buy a new chain. I went to my lbs and they said to throw a Sram chain or even a Shimano chain on over the Campy one. The Sram is nice with the power link so its easy to get the chain nice and clean. 

What do you guys think? would there be any change in shifting if I don't go with a Campy chain?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

The SRAM 10 powerloc is not reuseable, according to SRAM, but with the right pliers, the rollers can be squeezed together with enough force to remove it. How many times that will work, I don't know.

The DA chain will shift fine, but it won't last as long and will elongate a lot more when it is finally worn out. That increases the chance of chain skip when a new chain is installed.

The SRAM powerloc, Forster superlink model 4, or a KMC link made just for the Campy UN chain can all be used to join a Campy chain.

I imagine your LBS charges a fortune for any of these chains. I stock up when I place an order from a UK source and buy Campy Chorus for $30-35. Veloce is just as good and only a few grams heavier for even less.

You'll get more life from your cassette alternating the use of 2-3 chains rather than using only one until it is worn and then installing a new chain. If you use a master link, that makes it easy to keep a clean chain available to install at any time.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i just installed a wipperman connex on the record 10 groupset and its incredibly smooth and quiet. It is quietter and smoother than the sram/american classic conversion cassette. The sram chain link doesn't snap apart easily for re installation. The wipperman link is awesome


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have some wheelsets with AC conversion cassettes so I have been using Wipperman chains for years. I like the nickel version. The Mavic branded ten speed chains are Wipperman nickel and are sometimes $5 cheaper. I use SRAM 951 chains on my nine speed campy commuter.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I have started using the Campy UN chain with the SRAM Powerlock and keeping the chain on the bike for cleaning. I used to use the Wippermann 10S1 link with Campy UN chain, but I cannot source the 10S1 link anymore.


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

My 2cents
I've been using the SRAM 10spd hollow pin chain on my 2 Record bikes. No problems.


----------



## chuckactor (Sep 8, 2008)

Ditto. I started using a SRAM PC-1090R chain on my Campy 10 speed bike. Shifts nice.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I wonder which one your LBS had in stock?

Just use the Campagnolo chain- when you start adding in other brands/factors its just cause for problems.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

a sram 8s chain kicks the crap out of the campy 8 i'd been using. i can't believe how much better it shifts.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Another vote for Wipperman. Super quiet and reliable. 

I won't use a chain anymore that doesn't have a link.


----------

